
Court Rules NSA Doesn't Have To Reveal Its Semi-Secret Relationship With Google - llambda
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/05/11/court-rules-nsa-doesnt-have-to-reveal-its-semi-secret-relationship-with-google/
======
Cyndre
And yet another reason to use <http://duckduckgo.com/>

Go Duck Go!

